# Sind in dem Tümpel Fische drin



## Nailuj (20. September 2007)

Hallo,
in der nähe meines Dorfes gibt es einen Tümpel mit recht viel Schilfbewuchs. Soweit ich weiss war dieses Tümpel einmal ein Naturschutzgebiet. Ich wollte mal Wissen ob es möglich ist dass dort Fische drinnen sind. Das Wasser ist eigentlich recht klar man kann allerdings nicht sehr weit kucken und vorne am Ufer ist dasss Wasser nocht gerade Tief. Was könnte da drinnen sein?


----------



## LUKA$ (20. September 2007)

*AW: Sind in dem Tümpel Fische drin*

Fotos währen sehr hiflreich um diese Frage zu beantworten ;-)


----------



## Nailuj (20. September 2007)

*AW: Sind in dem Tümpel Fische drin*

Also ich hab gesehen wie was Stichlinggrosses an die oberfläche geschwommen ist um bilder kümmer ich mich dann noch.


----------



## Matze_saksa (20. September 2007)

*AW: Sind in dem Tümpel Fische drin*

Hallo 

Wenn sich was bewegt kannn es sein das Karauschen oder Giebel drin sind die kommen mit wenig Sauerstoff aus .


----------



## Stingray (20. September 2007)

*AW: Sind in dem Tümpel Fische drin*



Matze_saksa schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wenn sich was bewegt kannn es sein das Karauschen oder Giebel drin sind die kommen mit wenig Sauerstoff aus .


 

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Karauschen und Giebel |bigeyes? Das gleiche wie zwischen Kabeljau und Dorsch |kopfkrat. Oder Nervling und Aland |kopfkrat etz.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Matze_saksa (20. September 2007)

*AW: Sind in dem Tümpel Fische drin*

Gibel haben einen Köper der mehr wie  ein Suppenkarpfen (oder Goldfisch weil Stamform)  aussieht und Karauschen sind mehr hochrückig man sagt auch wie ein Taschenuhr .#h


----------



## Lorenz (20. September 2007)

*AW: Sind in dem Tümpel Fische drin*

Wieso wirfst du nicht einfach ein bissel Futter in Ufernähe,sodass du siehst wenn etwas am "Futterplatz" ist... |kopfkrat




Ansonsten:
Beobachten!


Wenn was drin ist,dann wird sich das auch zeigen (früher oder später)!


----------



## Svenno 02 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Sind in dem Tümpel Fische drin*

Ich würde mal sagen,dass da schon Fische drin sind.Ich würde auf jeden Fall einen Ansitz wagen.In nicht befischten Gewässern kann man auch manche Überraschungen erleben.
Z.B. werden veile Fische durch Enten in das Gewässer getragen und so.Bei mir fische ich seit dem Winter manchmal in einem Regenrückhaltebecken und habe schon 3 Großbarsche von 45-50cm gefangen oder schöne Karpfen und an einem Wintertag 65 Karauschen und 1 Karpfen in 3 Stunden.


----------



## Matze_saksa (20. September 2007)

*AW: Sind in dem Tümpel Fische drin*

Ich angel auch gern in solchen Gewässer bei uns sind auch viele Schleie drin .Hatte auch schon Karauschen von 3 pf Zwiebackteig und Rotwurm brachten immer die grössten Erfolge.


----------



## Janbr (23. September 2007)

*AW: Sind in dem Tümpel Fische drin*

Versuch doch mal einen "Oberflächenköder" z.B. Brot rein zu werfen. Das mach ich auch oft bei Gewässern, bei denen ich mir unschlüssig bin ob es sich lohnt. Meistens steigt irgendein Fisch nach dem Brot, wenn es Fische im Gewässer gibt.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Nailuj (23. September 2007)

*AW: Sind in dem Tümpel Fische drin*

Cool werd ich mal versuchen. Jetzt noch wie fange ich Karauschen? Und was sind diese Gelbkörperkäfer oda so ähnlich? hat das was zu bedeuten? Aber sonst werd ich mal das Brot reinwerfen mit dem ich auch ab und zu angle un gugen ob sich da was tut. Thx.


----------



## ZanderKai (23. September 2007)

*AW: Sind in dem Tümpel Fische drin*

Karauschen kannst du eig auf alles fangen...brot.mais,wurm,made....|rolleyes


----------



## Speedfisher (24. September 2007)

*AW: Sind in dem Tümpel Fische drin*

bei uns in der nähe gibts au so n tümpel,hab mich da mal hinbewegt,und rausgekommen sind 2 kleine karauschen so um die 15 cm,einfach mal versuchn
Petri Heil!#h


----------



## Wallerschreck (28. September 2007)

*AW: Sind in dem Tümpel Fische drin*

Ich würde mal eine kleine Rute mitnehmen und eine einzelne Made auf einem 16er Haken reinwerfen wenn irgendwas drinnen ist und der Tümpel nicht beangelt wird dauert es keine Minute und du hast einen Biss.


----------



## KarpfenDenis (28. September 2007)

*AW: Sind in dem Tümpel Fische drin*

übrigens : gelbrandkäfer...

käfer die an der wasser oberfläche i-wie rum schwimmen [nein sorry]
die essen auch fische also wenn der da ist und groß ist..müssten da fische drin sein..


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (28. September 2007)

*AW: Sind in dem Tümpel Fische drin*

Wo gelbrandkäfer sind,sind auch meistens Fische(muss aber nicht sein).

mfg Marvin


----------



## Raubfischjäger (28. September 2007)

*AW: Sind in dem Tümpel Fische drin*

Ein Bild von dem Tümpel wär ja mal nicht schlecht...


----------



## Nailuj (30. September 2007)

*AW: Sind in dem Tümpel Fische drin*

Um das Bild kümmer ich mich die Woche mal.


----------

